# Any one in Delaware



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any people here on the board that have Dart frogs and are located in Delaware?


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm in Delaware County, not too far from the border.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, nice to meet you, I am moving to Delaware this summer and was hoping that there were some actual people on the board from Delaware. Just wanted to see what was happening in the area.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just moved down to Dagsboro Delaware! Love it down here at the beach! Getting ready to get back into the hobby again. I raised dart frogs since I was 12yrs old and stopped at 26. what about you or anyone else?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Theres a few members (including myself) in South Jersey not too far over the bridges if you ever need anything.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Vagabond324 said:


> Just wondering if there are any people here on the board that have Dart frogs and are located in Delaware?


If there are keepers in Delaware, I wouldn't expect them to respond since the laws in Delaware prohibit the owning of exotic animals unless you meet some relatively draconian requirements including the requirement to house all of the animals seperately to prevent breeding see 13 DE Reg 559 11-01-09 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> If there are keepers in Delaware, I wouldn't expect them to respond since the laws in Delaware prohibit the owning of exotic animals unless you meet some relatively draconian requirements including the requirement to house all of the animals seperately to prevent breeding see 13 DE Reg 559 11-01-09
> 
> Ed


Note to self: I don't want to live in Delaware...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I didn't read the whole law but it defines Exotic as:

"Exotic" means a live wild mammal, hybrid of a wild mammal, and a live reptile not native to or generally found in Delaware. An exotic animal is ecologically foreign to Delaware.

And reptile as:

"Reptile" means any cold-blooded vertebrate of the class Reptilia including turtles, lizards, snakes, crocodilians and tuatara.

Think this includes frogs?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

that is a good point... even doing a ctrl+f search of the document doesn't yield any results for words like frog, amphibian, anuran, etc

I wonder if you could skirt by on that technicality...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Except they have a list of animals that do not require a permit.. If it isn't on that list, it is considered to require a permit.... 

Ed


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

ahh... 6.1 and 6.2

didnt see that...


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm really looking into all this since I do reside in the state. So far from those that I have talked to, I wouldnt need to get a permit for having a vivarium with dart frogs in them. They are stating it is like having a salt water reef tank. Will be going to DENREC over the weekend to get all the answer.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Get it in writing if possible and make sure about being able to breed them.. If you don't have a written statement, then another officer may interpret the rule differently. 

Ed


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> ahh... 6.1 and 6.2
> 
> didnt see that...


But again, exotic includes reptiles, and the definition of reptile is for the class reptilia. Amphibians are in the class amphibia......neither of those words can be found in that law. 

Based on the laws definitions I would take it to mean amphibians are not considered an exotic, so wouldn't fall under the exotic law.

But no harm getting it in writing of course.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... in the fun grey areas of legal matters... there's always things like this:



> An exotic animal is ecologically foreign to Delaware.


They threw this little gem at the end of the definition of "exotic" probably with the full intention of covering anything they left out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> They threw this little gem at the end of the definition of "exotic" probably with the full intention of covering anything they left out.


That is the wording that is potentially very problematic since any non-native species are at the discretion of the investigating officer to be considered to require a permit. 

In addition to that, the addition of any animal (or even whole taxa) to the list is at the discretion of the State's vet or thier designated assistence without any review or commentary period for feedback.. 

Some comments

Ed


----------

